# Druckpunkt Hope tech M4



## Lenilein (13. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe mir einen neuen Satz Hope tech M4 ans Rad geschraubt und auch schön nach Anleitung die Sättel ausgerichtet und die Kolben zentriert.
Dennoch kommt der Druckpunkt an den Hebeln für mich gefühlt etwas spät, d.h. ich habe für meine Verhältnisse zunächst etwas viel " Leerhub " an den Hebeln, obwohl ich die Druckpunkt - Schrauben auf max. gestellt habe ( wahrscheinlich wäre ich mit den Hebeln am Lenker wenn ich den Druckpunkt etwas später einsetzend wählen würde ). Griffweite ist ebenfalls auf max.
Ein korrekter Auslieferungs - Zustand kann das eigentlich nicht sein, oder ?
Daher meine Frage, hat schon mal jemand was ähnliches gehabt und. evtl. durch gründliches Entlüften den Auslieferungszustand verbessern können ?

Ich bin über jeden Tip dankbar, bevor ich die neuen Dinger nochmal entlüfte.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## zotty (13. März 2012)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Dennoch kommt der Druckpunkt an den Hebeln für mich gefühlt etwas spät, d.h. ich habe für meine Verhältnisse zunächst etwas viel " Leerhub " an den Hebeln, obwohl ich die Druckpunkt - Schrauben auf max. gestellt habe (



will mich mal direkt hier anhängen. ich habe genau den selben eindruck. bin vorher nur avid bremsen gefahren und da ist der druckpunkt bedeutend früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 186101 (13. März 2012)

Hi,

Ihr könnt durch den Bremsflüssigkeitsstand die Lage des Druckpunktes beeinflussen, aber eigentlich sollte die Verstellung am Hebel ausreichen. Zumindest bei mir tut sie es vollends  .

Crego


----------



## zotty (13. März 2012)

crego schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ihr könnt durch den Bremsflüssigkeitsstand die Lage des Druckpunktes beeinflussen, aber eigentlich sollte die Verstellung am Hebel ausreichen. Zumindest bei mir tut sie es vollends  .
> 
> Crego



bei avid ja, aber bei hope?
neue bremsbeläge und AGB zum überlaufen befüllt, mehr geht da nicht rein.


----------



## Lenilein (13. März 2012)

Hi nochmal,
da bin ich anscheinend nicht der Einzige mit " Problem ".
Mir kommt der Druckpunkt schlicht und ergreifend zu spät, mag sein, daß ich da noch an die Vorgänger - Bremse gewöhnt bin, aber auf die geschätzt ersten beiden cm tut sich erst mal gar nichts, und wie bereits eingangs erwähnt, würde ich Griffweite u/o Druckpunktverstellung verringern, wäre ich vor einer vernünftigen Bremsleistung bereits am Lenker. Das ist sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
PS: Eckdaten: 78 Kg fahrfertig, Terrain und Fahrstil Enduro
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Ge!st (13. März 2012)

Druckpunkteinstelleschraube aufdrehen, Bremshebelgebereinheit waagrecht stellen, Rreservoir-Deckel abschrauben, Dichtung abheben und dann mehrere Mal kräftig den Bremshebel ziehen. Danach noch ein paar Mal den Bremshebel zeihen und einfach loslassen (schnalzen), das dient dazu, kleinste Luftbläschen im Geberkolben zu lösen. Dann das Rreservoir bis zum Rand mit Dot 5.1 füllen, die Dichtung vorsichtig einsetzen und den Rreservoir-Deckel wieder aufsetzen auf verschrauben (die Schrauben nicht zu fest anziehen).

Nach der Prozedur sollte die Bremse einen guten Druckpunkt haben, der per Druckpunkteinstelleschraube entsprechend verstellt werden kann - langer bis kurzer Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt.


----------



## Lenilein (13. März 2012)

Ok,
das ist ja schon mal was und klingt plausibel. Ich werd`s versuchen.
Bin halt davon ausgegangen, daß die Dinger von Werk ab so geliefert werden, daß Maßnahmen wie nochmals entlüften nicht unbedingt gleich erforderlich sind, ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht grundsätzlich so.
Ich hoffe, die Hope bremst dann auch bald so wie sie aussieht.


----------



## Whitey (13. März 2012)

"Hope it works" xD. Mega Bremse. Wirst viel Spass haben!


----------



## zotty (14. März 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Druckpunkteinstelleschraube aufdrehen, Bremshebelgebereinheit waagrecht stellen, Rreservoir-Deckel abschrauben, Dichtung abheben und dann mehrere Mal kräftig den Bremshebel ziehen. Danach noch ein paar Mal den Bremshebel zeihen und einfach loslassen (schnalzen), das dient dazu, kleinste Luftbläschen im Geberkolben zu lösen. Dann das Rreservoir bis zum Rand mit Dot 5.1 füllen, die Dichtung vorsichtig einsetzen und den Rreservoir-Deckel wieder aufsetzen auf verschrauben (die Schrauben nicht zu fest anziehen).
> 
> Nach der Prozedur sollte die Bremse einen guten Druckpunkt haben, der per Druckpunkteinstelleschraube entsprechend verstellt werden kann - langer bis kurzer Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt.



habe insgesamt 4 verschiedene neue bremsen entlüftet und zum schluss das gemacht was du vorschlägst.
die bremsen funktionieren absolut SUPER. nur der druckpunkt kommt erst nach ca. 2 cm hebelweg, wenn ich die bremse auf meine hebelweite eingestellt habe.


----------



## Deleted 186101 (14. März 2012)

Hi,

Noch mal: Ihr MÜSST UNBEDINGT zuerst die Hebel nach außen stellen und dann auffüllen.
Im generellen waren bis jetzt die Hope Bremsen die am einfachsten zu entlüftenden Bremsen.
Und der Hebelweg geht von ganz dran bis ganz weg mit dem Druckpunkt.
Ev. mal zum Motorrad- oder Automechaniker zum entlüften gehen, es ist die selbe Technik.
Grüße
crego


----------



## zotty (14. März 2012)

crego schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Noch mal: Ihr MÜSST UNBEDINGT zuerst die Hebel nach außen stellen und dann auffüllen.
> Im generellen waren bis jetzt die Hope Bremsen die am einfachsten zu entlüftenden Bremsen.
> ...



habe das mal gelernt! das war ein grund warum ich mich für hope entschieden habe, weil diese technik aus dem Motorrad/KFZ bereich kommt.

NOCHMAL!!! ICH HABE DEN HEBEL AUF/ DRUCKPUNKT AUF/ DANN ENTLÜFTET/DECKEL DRAUF/AGB SENKRECHT/ HEBEL MEHRFACH GESCHNALZT/AGB WAAGERECHT/DOT NACHGEFÜLLT/AGB ZU/ BREMSE MEHRMACH BETÄTIGT/DANN DRUCKPUNKT UND HEBELWEITE EINGESTELLT.

die bremse spricht super an und bremst sehr gut!!aber der druckpunkt kommt erst nach ca.2cm hebelweg!
da dies meine erste hope bremsen sind kann es ja sein das das normal ist,ODER????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (14. März 2012)

Hi crego,
vielen Dank für den support. Das Entlüften bei Hope ist in der Tat annähernd identisch mit dem bei Moppeds ( sieht man auch im Video ) und erinnert mich an das Prozedere bei meinem Mopped mit Doppelscheiben vorn, Brembo - Radialzangen und Radialpumpe. Den Brachial - Druckpunkt erreiche ich dort, wenn ich das DOT 5.1 blasenfrei von unten durch die Zangen zur Pumpe rauf drücke. Am Fahrrad werde ich es erst mal herkömmlich, wie von Dir beschrieben, versuchen.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Ge!st (14. März 2012)

Bei meinen vier Hopes mit Tech-Bremshebelgebereinheit kann ich per Druckpunkteistellung den Hebelweg minimal auf ca. 1-1,5 cm ja nach Bremse einstellen. Allerdings ist nur eine der Bremsen erst vor ca. 3 Wochen von mir gewartet worden und diese ermöglicht auch die Einstellung des kürzesten Hebelwegs. Bei den anderen liegt der letzte Service schon mehrere Monate zurück.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Bremse nochmals gründlich entlüftet werden muss, da ist bei Hope mit den Tech-Bremshebelgebereinheiten große Sorgfalt nötig.


----------



## Osti (14. März 2012)

bevor ich hier groß entlüfte, hast Du mal das offensichtliche probiert? 
D.h. Rad raus, den Hebel 1 bis max 2x mal durchziehen und dann Laufrad wieder rein? 

Dadurch "überlistest" du die automatische Belagsnachstellung und die Beläge liegen minimal näher an der Scheibe an, ergo weniger Hebelweg. Das hat v.a. beim Moto-Hebel hervorragend funktioniert, da dort die BPC-Schraube auch eher einen geringen Effekt hatte.


----------



## zotty (14. März 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> bevor ich hier groß entlüfte, hast Du mal das offensichtliche probiert?
> D.h. Rad raus, den Hebel 1 bis max 2x mal durchziehen und dann Laufrad wieder rein?
> 
> Dadurch "überlistest" du die automatische Belagsnachstellung und die Beläge liegen minimal näher an der Scheibe an, ergo weniger Hebelweg. Das hat v.a. beim Moto-Hebel hervorragend funktioniert, da dort die BPC-Schraube auch eher einen geringen Effekt hatte.



das werde ich gleich mal probieren und später berichten ob es geholfen hat.


----------



## zotty (15. März 2012)

hatte erstmal geholfen! der druckpunkt kam nach ca.1 cm hebelweg. nach mehrmaligen betätigen des hebels war er jedoch wieder 2 cm
dann die bremse nochmal SORGSAM entlüftet. doch diesmal von der anderen seite. resultat danach immer noch 2cm hebelweg. was mir aufgefallen war, das auch hier die membranendichtung des AGB zusammen gezogen war.
dann habe ich mal versucht das ganze vom entlüftungsnippel richtung AGB zu entlüften. das ging überhaupt nicht, weil die natur mir nur zwei hände mit gegeben hat.
nach allen versuchen werde ich mich nun damit abfinden das der hebelweg 2cm bis zum druckpunkt hat und schön abends wieder auf der couch liegen.
eins noch als nachtrag und vielleicht(was aber meiner meinung nicht sein kann) auch die erklärung warum 2 cm hebelweg. ich benutze Alligator Starlite Bremsscheibe in 160mm und 1,8mm dicke.


----------



## Deleted 186101 (15. März 2012)

Hi,

Durch die Belagsnachstellung sollten die Beläge keinen zu großen Einfluss haben, für alle Fälle mal mit den originalen testen.
Aber generell klingt es nach einer Undichtigkeit oder Luft.
Lass dir helfen und entlüfte die Bremse nach oben, klopfen hilft auch. Der Job lohnt sich und braucht nicht allzuviel Zeit.
Den Deckel nicht zu sehr festbrummen, wegen der Dichtung und dann mal den Hebel feste ziehen, nach Undichtigkeiten suchen, eventuell beheben, neu entlüften, fertig  .

Grüße
Crego


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (15. März 2012)

crego schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Durch die Belagsnachstellung sollten die Beläge keinen zu großen Einfluss haben, für alle Fälle mal mit den originalen testen.
> 
> ...



haste was falsch verstanden? benutze die orginal beläge.
also undicht definitiv nein und bei luft bekomme ich langsam schnappatmung
muss mal sehen wen ich dafür einspannen kann. werde berichten wenn ich es gemacht habe.
mit dem AGB schrauben nicht zu festziehen ist klar. habe das problem an beiden M4 und diese sind NEU und maxmal 20 km bewegt worden. da ist wirklich nichts undicht.
gruss uwe


----------



## Lenilein (15. März 2012)

Abend die Herren,
hab`s am Ende doch tatsächlich hinbekommen, und zwar von unten ( Zangen ) nach oben ( Bremspumpen ) DOT 5.1 durchgedrückt. Bei den ersten 2-3 Hüben mit der dafür verwendeten " Ölkanne " hat`s oben gleich mal mächtig Blasen rausgedrückt.
Das haben die ab Werk anscheinend nicht gar zu gründlich gemacht. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wie ich die Deckel von den Pumpen runter hab, war der Abrieb in der eigentlich frischen Befüllung. Die Bremsflüssigkeit war einigermaßen trüb, was sie eigentlich mal nach einer Saison oder so sein darf. 
Spürbar zur Resultatsverbesserung hat ausserdem ein einigermaßen penibles Kolben - Ausrichten beigetragen, was sich allerdings nervig gestalten kann, wenn die jeweils 4 Kolben pro Zange jeder unterschiedlich Bock hat, sich in Bewegung zu setzen.
Am Ende habe ich so den Leerweg in etwa halbiert und der Druckpunkt kommt jetzt  hart und trocken.
In Zukunft mach ich glaub ich endgültig alles selber  anstatt zu blechen für mitelmäßige Arbeit plus Gelaaber wie " das paßt schon, gehört halt so ".
Im Zweifelsfall gibt`s ja das Forum.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## zotty (15. März 2012)

Lenilein schrieb:


> . Bei den ersten 2-3 Hüben mit der dafür verwendeten " Ölkanne " hat`s oben gleich mal mächtig Blasen rausgedrückt.



hey thomas, kannste mal ein bild einstellen, wie deine vorrichtung ausgesehen hat, um das dot nach oben zu drücken.
ich habe es mit spritze und schlauch versucht und war alleine damit überfordert
DANKE!


----------



## Ge!st (15. März 2012)

Die Tech-Bremshebelgebereinhei ist was das entlüfte angeht etwas nervig, das ging mit älteren Bremshebelgebereinheiten von Hope einfacher. Bei den Tech können sich im Geberkolben winzigkleine Bläschen leicht festsetzen. Die bekommt man mitunter nur mit viel schnalzen der Bremsgriffe raus oder mit der Methode von untern nah oben Dot durchdrücken.

Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich eine Vakuum-Entlüftungspumpe habe, damit ist das entlüften eine Sache von ein Paar Minuten.


----------



## zotty (16. März 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich eine Vakuum-Entlüftungspumpe habe, damit ist das entlüften eine Sache von ein Paar Minuten.



kannste mal einen link/bild dazu setzen?


----------



## Ge!st (16. März 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> kannste mal einen link/bild dazu setzen?


----------



## zotty (16. März 2012)

haste dir das selbst eine lösung gebastelt für den AGB? 
kann auf dem bild nicht erkennen wie du das verbunden/angeschlossen hast? 
du bist doch auf den AGB gegangen und hast von dort das vakuum gezogen?
DANKE!


----------



## StillPad (16. März 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> haste dir das selbst eine lösung gebastelt für den AGB?
> kann auf dem bild nicht erkennen wie du das verbunden/angeschlossen hast?
> du bist doch auf den AGB gegangen und hast von dort das vakuum gezogen?
> DANKE!



Es gitb vom Hope Entlüftungsset AGB Deckel die man dafür benutzen kann


----------



## zotty (16. März 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Es gitb vom Hope Entlüftungsset AGB Deckel die man dafür benutzen kann



hatte ich auch schonmal hier im forum gelesen. bei der nutzung wurde mehrfach von grosser sauerrei geschrieben, deswegen hatte ich mich nicht weiter darum gekümmert.
meinst du das das Hope Entlüftungsset AGB Deckel was taugt?


----------



## Whitey (16. März 2012)

Nein. Bringt keinen Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (16. März 2012)

Ich benutze das Ding nur zum Öl auffangen.

Drück den Rotz immer vom Bremssattel durch


----------



## zotty (16. März 2012)

dann werde ich mir mal die handpumpe besorgen. werde später berichten.


----------



## Lenilein (17. März 2012)

Hallo Zotty,
ich hab zum Entlüften so ein Blech - Ölkännchen mit Pump - Hebel verwendet, das nehme ich auch beim Auto und bei den Moppeds. Das Ding pumpt, wenn mit DOT befüllt, alles völlig blasenfrei durch. Vorne an der Spitze einen transparenten Silikonschlauch drüber, pumpen bis alles bis oben hin voll ist und dann, möglichst ohne wieder Luft dazwischen zu bekommen, über den Entlüfter - Nippel an der Zange. Dann Nippel etwas auf, DOT durchpumpen bis oben was ankommt, dann oben etwas absaugen usw. Am besten zu zweit.
Meine olle Kanne hält denn Druck auch nach dem Pumpen, deshalb kann ich das auch allein machen, 1 - 2 mal pumpen, Kanne hinstellen ( angeschloßen, Nippel offen lassen ), oben evtl. was absaugen usw.
Das Ganze sollte aber auch mit einer großen Spritze funktionieren, nimm aber einen elastischen, möglichst transparenten Silikonschlauch, der Luftdicht anliegt und wo man Luftdichtheit prüfen kann.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## SiK (17. März 2012)

Habe jetzt beide Entlüftungsvarianten ausprobiert (Tech M4 Evo):
a) Hope Variante: oben rein, unten raus ... funktioniert, ist aber arg lästig. Sobald etwas zu wenig Dot im Auslgeichbehälter ist und man zieht den Hebel, saugt er beim loslassen gleich Luft rein - ergo ganzes Prozedere von vorn anfangen.
b) "Normale" Variante: unten rein, oben raus. Habe 2 Spritzen benutzt, unten den Plastikschlauch auf den Nippel aufgesetzt, dann Nippel aufgedreht und die Suppe in einem Rutsch druchgedrückt - gleichzeitig oben abgesaugt. Das geht Problemlos innerhalb von einer Minute.

Den härtesten Druckpunkt habe ich hinbekommen wenn beim Entlüften die Kolben je 2-3mm rausgestellt waren und erst nach Aufschrauben des Hebels zurückgedrückt wurden. Dann ist maximal viel Dot im System und der Druckpunkt recht knackig.


----------



## zotty (18. März 2012)

Lenilein schrieb:


> ich hab zum Entlüften so ein Blech - Ölkännchen mit Pump - Hebel verwendet
> Das Ding pumpt, wenn mit DOT befüllt, alles völlig blasenfrei durch. Vorne an der Spitze einen transparenten Silikonschlauch drüber, pumpen bis alles bis oben hin voll ist und dann, möglichst ohne wieder Luft dazwischen zu bekommen, über den Entlüfter - Nippel an der Zange. Dann Nippel etwas auf, DOT durchpumpen bis oben was ankommt, dann oben etwas absaugen usw.



ähnliches hatte ich auch durchdacht und es dann mit spritze und schlauch versucht. hatte bei mir so nicht funktioniert. 
ich war davon ausgegangen das vom nippel zu AGB  luft am nippel angesaugt wurde.
habe deswegen jetzt die unterdruck aktion favorisiert.


----------



## zotty (18. März 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> b) "Normale" Variante: unten rein, oben raus. Habe 2 Spritzen benutzt, unten den Plastikschlauch auf den Nippel aufgesetzt, dann Nippel aufgedreht und die Suppe in einem Rutsch druchgedrückt - gleichzeitig oben abgesaugt. Das geht Problemlos innerhalb von einer Minute.
> 
> Den härtesten Druckpunkt habe ich hinbekommen wenn beim Entlüften die Kolben je 2-3mm rausgestellt waren und erst nach Aufschrauben des Hebels zurückgedrückt wurden. Dann ist maximal viel Dot im System und der Druckpunkt recht knackig.



wie oben schon von mir beschrieben hatte das mit der spritze bei mir so nicht funktioniert.
der tipp mit den kolben 2-3mm.......hätte ich drauf kommen können/müssen.
werde es auch probieren.


----------



## StillPad (18. März 2012)

Dann ist zuviel DOT im System.
Wenn ihr dann im Sommer das Bike mal in der Sonne stehen läßt kann es sein das die Bremse blockiert da sich nix mehr ausdehnen kann.

Technisch gesehn kann nur dann ein früherer Druckpunkt kommen.


----------



## zotty (18. März 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Dann ist zuviel DOT im System.
> Wenn ihr dann im Sommer das Bike mal in der Sonne stehen läßt kann es sein das die Bremse blockiert da sich nix mehr ausdehnen kann.
> 
> Technisch gesehn kann nur dann ein früherer Druckpunkt kommen.



und vom w...... bekommt man krumme finger.
überlege mal oder schau mal im netz was wärme für einen einfluss auf die bremse/bremsflüssigkeit hat.


----------



## SiK (18. März 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> ähnliches hatte ich auch durchdacht und es dann mit spritze und schlauch versucht. hatte bei mir so nicht funktioniert.
> ich war davon ausgegangen das vom nippel zu AGB  luft am nippel angesaugt wurde.
> habe deswegen jetzt die unterdruck aktion favorisiert.



Also ich denke, dass es generell hinhaut - es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass der Nippel über das Gewinde Luft zieht. 
Nach der ersten Blase kamen auch keine weiteren mehr am AGB an.

Man kann auch diese erste Blase (die aus der Luft im Schlauch der Spritze und im Nippel entstammt) völlig vermeiden, indem man nach dem Aufdrehen des Nippels kurz Öl aus dem System mit der Spritze ansaugt (Blase steigt in die Spritze). Dann durchdrücken & alles passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (19. März 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> und vom w...... bekommt man krumme finger.
> überlege mal oder schau mal im netz was wärme für einen einfluss auf die bremse/bremsflüssigkeit hat.



Und was hat es für Einfluss?
Ich kann dazu kein tech. Infos finden.

Ich weiß nur das mir meine Bremse schon blockiert hat, als im Sommer zuviel Dot drin war.


----------



## zotty (19. März 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Und was hat es für Einfluss?
> Ich kann dazu kein tech. Infos finden.
> 
> Ich weiß nur das mir meine Bremse schon blockiert hat, als im Sommer zuviel Dot drin war.



du hast dir bestimmt nicht wirklich die zeit genommen um danach zu suchen. 
ohne jetzt aus allen möglichen zu zitieren.
bremsflüssigkeit hat bei wärme/hitze eher die eigenschaft seine Viskosität/druckstabilität zu verlieren. deswegen ist es besonders wichtig die vom hersteller empfohlende bremsflüssigkeit zu verwenden.
ich könnte mir z.b. vorstellen das die bremse/hope zumacht, wenn die membrane am AGB defekt ist.


----------



## StillPad (19. März 2012)

Klar habe ich gesucht, aber ich konnte keine klaren Vergleiche finden mit genauen Erklärungen.

Bedingt durch den Aufbau der Bremse wirst du nix davon merken wenn die Membran im AGB defekt ist.
Ausser das vielleicht Flüssigkeit austritt.

Mein Hayes 9 von damals die Dot 4 hatte hat bei mir blockiert im Sommer, war echt ein Spaß das Ding nach Hause zu schieben...
Okay is ne andere Bremse, aber da ich nicht genau weiß wie sehr sich Dot 5.1 ausdehnen kann, kann es theoretisch auch bei allen anderen Hope Bremsen passieren.


----------



## zotty (19. März 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Klar habe ich gesucht, aber ich konnte keine klaren Vergleiche finden mit genauen Erklärungen.
> 
> Bedingt durch den Aufbau der Bremse wirst du nix davon merken wenn die Membran im AGB defekt ist.
> Ausser das vielleicht Flüssigkeit austritt.
> ...



da dehnt sich bestimmt nichts aus was das dot 5.1 anbelangt. 
da müssten schon technische problem aus einer anderen ecke in der bremse kommen.


----------



## zotty (19. März 2012)

aber nun nochmal zum druckpunkt.
vielleicht habe ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt
mein problem/ärgerniss ist, das der hebelweg bis zum druckpunkt mir zu weit ist(2-2,5cm).
habe heute an der vorderen bremse das ganze mit spritze vom nippel bis zum AGB gedrückt, vorher die kolben 3mm rausstehen lassen.
es kamen keine bläschen, nur so etwas wie ein dunkler schleier bremsflüssigkeit. habe da auch nichts abgesaugt, sondern einfach über den AGB laufen lassen, damit alles schön in einem rutsch(ca.40ml)durch fliessen kann.
nach zusammembau der bremse hatte ich einen etwas bessern/härteren/definierteren druckpunkt. der hebelweg blieb aber der gleiche.
dann das gleiche nochmal mit der hinteren bremse, nur da habe ich die kolben bestimmt 5-6mm zum entlüften rausgedrückt.
nach zusammenbau des ganzen war der heblweg unverändert lang, nur der druckpunkt wurde spürbar besser, wie bei der vorderen bremse. 
übrigens auch hier kam kein luftbläschen aus dem AGB.
habe leider meine bikekumpels dieses wochende nicht getroffen. da sind auch zwei hope bremsen an den bikes um zu sehen ob es bei denen auch so ist.
denke aber das es bei allen hope bremsen mit dem hebelweg gleich aussieht.
ODER?????????????


----------



## giles (20. März 2012)

Zotty ... auch du besiegst die Physik nicht. Und bei Wärme dehnen sich Materialien aus  Ist doof aber leider von Mama Natur so gewollt.

Siedetemperatur von dot 5 bei ~250°C und das wird bei dauerbremsen schon erreicht => Ausdehnen tut es sich allerdings schon vorher.
bei Wasseraufnahme schon um die ~ 170 °C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (20. März 2012)

Der lange Leerweg hat mich auch immer gestört. Ich glaube, dass die Belagnachstellung nicht so richtig funktioniert. Es hilft eigentlich nur, die Kolben auszufahren. Dazu nehme ich das VR raus und drücke die Kolben raus, sodass der Spalt gerade genug Platz für die Scheibe lässt. Die BPC-Schraube habe ich dabei voll reingedreht. Wenn es etwas eng ist, kann man damit justieren. So bekommst du den Leerweg unter 1cm. Allerdings wird der Hebelweg schnell wieder größer. Beim Entlüften drücke ich die Kolben aber immer komplett rein. Nach dem Entlüften pumpe ich die Kolben wieder raus und fülle Dot im AGB nach. Denn bei stark abgefahrenen Belägen wird sehr viel Bremsflüssigkeit nachgezogen, bis die Kolben wieder in Position sind.


----------



## zotty (20. März 2012)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Der lange Leerweg hat mich auch immer gestört. Ich glaube, dass die Belagnachstellung nicht so richtig funktioniert. Es hilft eigentlich nur, die Kolben auszufahren. Dazu nehme ich das VR raus und drücke die Kolben raus, sodass der Spalt gerade genug Platz für die Scheibe lässt. Die BPC-Schraube habe ich dabei voll reingedreht. Wenn es etwas eng ist, kann man damit justieren. So bekommst du den Leerweg unter 1cm. Allerdings wird der Hebelweg schnell wieder größer. Beim Entlüften drücke ich die Kolben aber immer komplett rein. Nach dem Entlüften pumpe ich die Kolben wieder raus und fülle Dot im AGB nach. Denn bei stark abgefahrenen Belägen wird sehr viel Bremsflüssigkeit nachgezogen, bis die Kolben wieder in Position sind.



wenn ich die wahl habe langer hebelweg oder schleifende beläge, nehme ich langer hebelweg. das schleifen der beläge hat mich bei avid immer geärgert.
mit den belägen ganz nahe ran habe ich auch schon versucht aber die beläge haben sich immer wieder auf das spaltmass von vorher zurück gestellt. was letzendlich auch gut ist, da sie dann auch nicht schleifen.
dein entlüften, kolben raus und AGB nachfüllen hat den gleichen effekt nur ist vom handling finde ich schwieriger.
vielleicht kommen hier ja noch vorschläge wie man den hebelweg auf 1cm auf dauer bekommt. dann bin ich mit hope 100% zufrieden


----------



## zotty (20. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Zotty ... auch du besiegst die Physik nicht. Und bei Wärme dehnen sich Materialien aus  Ist doof aber leider von Mama Natur so gewollt.
> 
> Siedetemperatur von dot 5 bei ~250°C und das wird bei dauerbremsen schon erreicht => Ausdehnen tut es sich allerdings schon vorher.
> bei Wasseraufnahme schon um die ~ 170 °C



UPS ganz übersehen!
und bei dot 5.1 trockensiedepunkt 270 grad und nasssiedepunkt 185 grad/ klug-s*c*h*e*i*s*s*e*r alarm aus.
meine mama lässt sich auch nicht austricksen.
in den mittelgebirgslagen wo ich zu 99% unterwegs bin, haben wir max.400hm am stück. da mache ich mir keine sorgen bzgl. des siedepunkt.


----------



## giles (20. März 2012)

Was genau verstehst du an ~ (für etwa, zirka, ungefähr, rund ...) nicht?

Jedoch mach was du für richtig hältst und lass dich nur nicht beraten


----------



## zotty (20. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Was genau verstehst du an ~ (für etwa, zirka, ungefähr, rund ...) nicht?



OHHHHH entschuldigung! die dame ist empfindlich
kann ich aber auch, bei hope wird 5.1 dot verwendet.


----------



## SiK (20. März 2012)

Leute, BTT!

Ich habe mir das noch einmal genau angesehen. Einen früheren Druckpunkt beim Tech (Evo) Hebel erreicht man wohl, wenn die BPC Schraube schon voll reingedreht ist, nur noch, indem man die BPC Schraube durch eine längere Schraube ersetzt und die Ausgangsposition des Geberkolbens noch weiter reinstellt.

Irgendwann lassen sich dann aber schleifende Scheiben nicht mehr ganz vermeiden, da die BPC Schraube die Stellung des Geberkolbens und somit auch die des Nehmerkolbens in der Zange beeinflusst.
Ich denke, das lässt sich auch nicht irgendwie austricksen, eben außer durch eine längere Schraube am BPC Versteller.


----------



## zotty (20. März 2012)

schade!!!, aber immer noch besser als schleifende/nervende beläge.
habe die BPC schraube gerade nicht vor augen, was ist das für ein  gewinde/länge? 
würde es gerne mal versuchen, wie es in der praxis aussieht, wann früherer druckpunkt und das belag schleifen einsetzt.


----------



## giles (20. März 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> OHHHHH entschuldigung! die dame ist empfindlich
> kann ich aber auch, bei hope wird 5.1 dot verwendet.



Zum Glück entsprechen sich die Temperaturen in  ~


----------



## zotty (20. März 2012)

alles wird gut!


----------



## StillPad (21. März 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Leute, BTT!
> 
> Ich habe mir das noch einmal genau angesehen. Einen früheren Druckpunkt beim Tech (Evo) Hebel erreicht man wohl, wenn die BPC Schraube schon voll reingedreht ist, nur noch, indem man die BPC Schraube durch eine längere Schraube ersetzt und die Ausgangsposition des Geberkolbens noch weiter reinstellt.
> 
> ...



Dem würde ich auch zustimmen ohne es jetzt getestet zu haben 
Die BPC Schraube spannt der Geberkolben vor sodass man den Hubweg verkürzt.
Da der Hebelweg aber gleich bleibt kommt es ein so vor als ob der Druckpunkt früher kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (23. März 2012)

DRUCKPUNKT GEFUNDEN
nach langen suchen habe ich den druckpunkt gefunden
viele wege führen nach rom. hier nun meine die ich gefunden habe.
1.mit spritze von nippel zum AGB entlüftet dabei die bremskolben ca. 5-6mm raussgedrückt und nachdem das system geschlossen ist, die kolben wieder zurück drücken. 
das hat zwar funktioniert aber der druckpunkt war mir immer noch zu weit(2,5cm) weg vom lenker.
2.keine luft im system(vorraussetzung) aber trotzdem druckpunkt zu weit(2,5cm)weg.
laufrad/bremsscheibe raus und die bremse solange betätigen das man das laufrad/bremsscheibe kaum wieder hinein bekommt.
3.spritze von nippel zum AGB durchdrücken aber diesmal im geschlossenen system. solange druck/spritze ausüben bis die beläge gerade so noch frei sind. das ist sehr sehr schwierig den richtigen punkt zu erwischen. habe beim ersten versuch die beläge zu dicht an die scheibe gedrückt. ergebniss druckpunkt SOFORT ohne betätigen der bremse.
wichtig!!! bei allen 3 lösungen zum einstellungen des druckpunktes, hebelweiteneinstellung ganz zum lenker hin und druckpunktschraube ganz raus drehen. kannte das von avid nicht so. da musste der hebel immer ganz weg vom lenker.
das ergebniss bei mir,druckpunkt nach ca. 1-1,5cm bei 6cm hebelabstand zum lenker.
das hat mit allen drei aktionen unabhängig von ein ander funktioniert. 
nach meiner erfahrung mit  TECH M4 + TECH X2 muss ich festellen, das es bei der M4 schwieriger ist den druckpunkt zu finden als bei der X2.
hoffe ich konnte einigen hier weiter helfen mit den erfahrungen die ich mit der hope TECH M4 MODELL 2012 + TECH X2 MODELL 2012 gesammelt habe.


----------



## StillPad (23. März 2012)

Bei deiner 3. Methode hast du zuviel Dot im System und ich sage dir jetzt schon viel Spaß im Sommer 

Die 2. Methode ist die einzige Möglichkeit dern Druck Punkt noch weiter nach vornen zu bekommen.
Wenn es dann noch immer soviel zum Ziehen gibt wie vorher hast du Luft im System oder die Bremse ist einfach so.


----------



## zotty (24. März 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Bei deiner 3. Methode hast du zuviel Dot im System und ich sage dir jetzt schon viel Spaß im Sommer
> 
> Die 2. Methode ist die einzige Möglichkeit dern Druck Punkt noch weiter nach vornen zu bekommen.
> Wenn es dann noch immer soviel zum Ziehen gibt wie vorher hast du Luft im System oder die Bremse ist einfach so.



habe alles ausprobiert und wollte nur schildern welche methoden bei mir funktioniert haben.
zu punkt 3. habe natürlich wieder den druck/dot raus gelassen. das war natürlich zuviel. habe deswegen auch geschrieben das man sehr sehr schwierig den richtigen punkt so findet. man kann sich mit diese möglichkeit das ausrichten der beläge sparen. nachdem die beläge anstehen muss man den nippel wieder öffnen so das die beläge gerade frei sind.die aussentemperratur spielt auf unseren planeten keine rolle. das einzige was zu problemen führt, wenn die betriebstemperratur die 300 grad überschreitet. das heisst fetter hund auf dem bike oder zu kleine scheibe oder dauerbremser usw.
ps.bevor nun der schlaue einwand von dir kommt die scheibe wird 300 grad und heisser, ich meine damit das dot.


----------



## StillPad (24. März 2012)

Weißte Profischrauber, du kannst machen was du willst, aber so bekommste garantiert Probleme


----------



## giles (24. März 2012)

StillPad gib es auf.

Er kann halt die gesamte Physik besiegen 

Sein nächstes Projekt verfolgt er mit Mehrdad zusammen ...


----------



## zotty (24. März 2012)

und die erde ist eine scheibe, ihr experten.
lest euch mal genau durch was ich geschrieben habe, druck/dot wieder aus dem system abgelassen.
bin heute unter anderen eine abfahrt 200hm mit leichtbau/scheibe 160mm vorne runter und habe bewusst die scheibe gequält. es hat unten gestunken das ich dachte hier verbrennt gerade einer seine asbest reste.
druckpunkt hat sich nicht verändert und scheibe war frei.
nichts für ungut aber............den rest schenk ich euch


----------



## zotty (16. April 2012)

giles schrieb:


> StillPad gib es auf.
> 
> Er kann halt die gesamte Physik besiegen
> 
> Sein nächstes Projekt verfolgt er mit Mehrdad zusammen ...



SORRY! habe den link erst jetzt verfolgt. DANKE!


----------



## giles (16. April 2012)

Der Widerspruch wurmt Dich immernoch ?


----------



## Lenilein (16. April 2012)

Abend die Herren,
die Info, daß hier immer noch " konstruktiv " debattiert wird, nehm`ich kurz zum Anlaß für ein Resümee nach den ersten 2000 Höhenmetern Fichtelgebirge mit der neu verbauten M 4 :
Ich fahr` die M 4 mit den Orginalbelägen und meinen " alten " Magura - Scheiben ( vorne und hinten 180 mm ) und würde die Charakteristik am treffendsten als gut dosierbar, gutmütig bzw. einfach zu fahren beschreiben wollen. 
Ich habe den Hebelweg zum Druckpunkt, wie bereits erwähnt, durch nochmaliges Entlüften von unten nach oben in etwa auf zwei drittel vom Ursprung reduzieren können ( keine weiteren Experimente ), dennoch habe ich hier nicht den Eindruck eines Brachial - Bremsankers bei bloßem Antippen, vielmehr zeigt die Bremse sich auf die ersten paar Millimeter Hebel eher sanft einsetzend, kann aber auch bei Bedarf mit einem Finger ( von mir zumindest ) aus jeder Fahrsituation raus " auf Block " gebracht werden. 
Alles in allem bin ich nach den ersten zwei Einsätzen echt zufrieden mit Funktion und Bediehnbarkeit, von Optik und Verarbeitung ganz zu schweigen. 
Hoffentlich bleibt`s so.
In diesem Sinne
Gruß an alle und `ne schöne Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (16. April 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> und die erde ist eine scheibe, ihr experten.
> lest euch mal genau durch was ich geschrieben habe, druck/dot wieder aus dem system abgelassen.


Wozu machst dann erst zuviel rein wenn du es eh wieder abläßt? 

Wir denken uns das ja nicht aus, das empfiehlt der Hersteller und bezicht sich auf Physik.
Genauso das man das Diaphragma "absaugt" hat ein Grund, wozu das Dichtungs drauf rollen auch gehört.
Man verhindert das Luft ins System kommt und falls man beim nächsten Backflip in der Luft die Bremse zieht kann keine Luft ins system gepumpt werden.


----------



## zotty (17. April 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wozu machst dann erst zuviel rein wenn du es eh wieder abläßt?



es war ein versuch! und als ich festgestellt habe das ich so nicht ans ziel komme, habe ich den druck wieder abgelassen. 
kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das du das nicht verstehen/begreifen kannst, oder willst?


----------



## zotty (17. April 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Der Widerspruch wurmt Dich immernoch ?



weiss wirklich nicht was du meinst. das danke bezog sich wirklich nur auf den link zu mehrdad. habe mich beim lesen köstlich amüsiert. der witz zum schluss mit den beiden/drei kiffern, habe tränen gelacht.


----------



## -Elwood- (6. Mai 2012)

Hatte am Anfang auch Probleme mit meinen Tech V2, der Druckpunkt war einfach miserabel und der Hebelhub bis zum Punkt bis die Bremsen komplett blockieren war einfach viel zu weit. 
Beim entlüften nach der Hope Anleitung hat sich nicht wirklich was verbessert, also hab ich mir das Entlüftungskit zugelegt.

Bin jetzt folgendermaßen vorgegangen:
1. Bremsattelventil nach oben ausgerichtet
2. Hope Enlüftungflaschen mit Dot gefüllt und an die Fahrradpumpe angeschlossen
3. Hebel waagerecht ausgerichtet Flasche am Hebel mit dem Adapter aufgeschraubt, dann ein paar mal gepumpt bis Öl unten rauskommt ("Am Sattel hab ich noch eine andere Flasche angeschlossen und diese leicht aufgeschraubt damit die Luft entweichen kann")
4. Zum Schluss in den Ausgleichsbehälter wieder etwas Dot aufgefüllt und alles verschlossen

Hebel ein paar mal betätigt und sieh da Druckpunkt perfekt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, kann ihn jetzt von weit bis sehr nah am Lenker einstellen! 
Werde das ganze heute mal testen ob er auch so bleibt und nicht noch wandert, sollte das der Fall sein wird die Bremse doch nicht verkauft!


----------



## RedSKull (8. Mai 2012)

Ich muss mal sagen, dass ich total happy bin mit der Hope.
M4 Tech ohne Evo, beisst richtig gut, hat auch den recht großen Leerweg, macht aber nix, weil der Druckpunkt schön definiert ist und vor allem immer an der gleichen Stelle.
Druckpunkt habe ich fast ganz raus gedreht, Hebel recht nah zum Lenker.
Ok, Tech Hebel an Riserlenker mit weniger als 700mm Breite, ähm, schwierig, am 730er mit Gripshiftern kein Problem.

Die Formula The One konnte auch bissig und hatte einen kräftigen Druckpunkt, aber dafür war sie entweder undicht, oder der Druckpunkt stellte sich an einer beliebigen Stelle im Weg ein.
Avid Juicy, hmm, Druckpunkt immer gleich, aber teigig und der Biss je nach Aussentemperatur mehr oder weniger.

P.S. Und natürlich, die M4 in der Black Edition einfach nur geil anzusehen, und einfach mal ALLE Schrauben aus Titan.


----------



## Whitey (11. Mai 2012)

So wieder ich ... irgendwie ist die Evo M4 komisch ... 

ich habe sowohl eine Tech M4 als auch die Evo ... drum die Aussage. Folgendes: bei der Tech M4 habe ich ca 5mm Leerweg am Hebel, dann einen klar definierten Druckpunkt. Bremse ist bissig, direkt, sehr kraftvoll. Alles top.

Die Evo hat ca 1.5 cm Leerweg, dann der etwas schwammige Druckpunkt. Die Evo hat nun auch ein Hitzeproblem entwickelt, die Scheibe vorne ist angelaufen und die Beläge sind verglast. Ich habe die Bremse bereits mehrmals entlüftet (in beide Richtungen) und bin etwas ratlos ... seit ich die Evo M4 habe bin ich damit genervt. Dichtungen am Hebel wurden auch bereits alle gewechselt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (20. Juni 2012)

hatte gestern anderen LRS drauf montiert und die beläge ausgerichtet. der druckpunkt war wieder etwas besser als vorher, dann 600hm+30km später immer noch OK !!!! HÄH??????ich kann das nicht mehr nach voll ziehen.
langsam bekomme ich das gefühl das meine M4 eine frau ist.


----------



## Whitey (20. Juni 2012)

Meine geht nach Service durch Radsport-Kimmerle wie eine 1. Fahre die Bremse aber auch mit IceTech Scheiben und bin extrem happy damit. Brutale Bremskraft, kein Fading.


----------



## zotty (20. Juni 2012)

Whitey schrieb:


> Meine geht nach Service durch Radsport-Kimmerle wie eine 1. Fahre die Bremse aber auch mit IceTech Scheiben und bin extrem happy damit. Brutale Bremskraft, kein Fading.



nah super! für mich mit an und abfahrt 864 km. danke für den tip


----------



## DonPhilippe86 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich habe wohl ein ähnliches oder gleiches Problem.  
Der Druckpunkt und Bremskraft fühlen sich gut an. 
  Allerdings habe ich bei maximal vorgespanntem Hebel noch immer einen Hebelweg von 2,5-3cm. 
  Wenn ich die Einstellschrauben auf die Mittelstellung drehe, stößt der Bremshebel an den Griff. Das kann doch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein oder?

  Ich habe die Bremse gemäß dem Video von Hope entlüftet, was nur eine sehr geringe Verbesserung brachte. Danach habe ich die Methoden aus diesem Thema hier probiert, ebenfalls keine große Verbesserung. Zusammengefasst konnte ich durch das ganze Entlüften den Zustand von sehr schlecht auf schlecht verbessern.

  Mache ich was falsch?
  Habe ich eine Montagsbremse?
  Oder passt bei den EVO Bremsen das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen Kolbenweg und Hebelweg einfach nicht mehr?

Hat schon mal jemand den Hope-Support kontaktiert?
(Möchte eine längere Unterhaltung auf Englisch vermeinden, wenns nix bringt)


----------



## Whitey (29. Juni 2012)

Das Phänomen kann ich bestätigen. Ich vermute dass man bei der korrekten Einstellung nochmals DOT nachfüllen muss ... irgendwas läuft da komisch. Wenn man z.B. die Bremshebel komplett weg vom Lenker dreht hast Du den Druckpunkt des Zorrns - aber keine Bremskraft und extremes Fading. Sehr komsiche Sache.


----------



## zotty (29. Juni 2012)

von allem was ich probiert habe hat meiner meinung nach das ausrichten der bremsklötze zur scheibe am meisten gebracht. 
ich bin nur durch zufall darauf gekommen, als ich mein LRS gewechselt habe. bin jetzt bei ca.1,5cm hebelweg bis druckpunkt.
versuch möglichst nahe die klötze an die scheibe zu bekommen, bei geöffneter druckpunktschraube und den hebel ganz an den lenker. wenn dir das gelingt kannste die hebel wieder ausrichten und du hast einen superdruckpunkt. leider bleibt das nicht so, zu mindest bei mir. 
nach einigen gefahrenen hm gleicht sich das komischerweise etwas aus. 
ich kann damit jetzt arbeiten/biken.


----------



## Mountain77 (29. Juni 2012)

Hope hat auf youtube einige Videos eingestellt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzGQpS6fd3E&feature=channel&list=UL"]Hope Technology - Brake Bleed (Tech lever)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Gute Tips dabei. Der Hinweis zum Schluss die Bremsklötze zurück zu drücken und noch einmal Öl nachzufüllen war super. Seitdem ist der Druckpunkt meiner Bremsen fantastisch.


----------



## zotty (30. Juni 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hope hat auf youtube einige Videos eingestellt:
> Hope Technology - Brake Bleed (Tech lever)      - YouTube
> 
> 
> Gute Tips dabei. Der Hinweis zum Schluss die Bremsklötze zurück zu drücken und noch einmal Öl nachzufüllen war super. Seitdem ist der Druckpunkt meiner Bremsen fantastisch.



das hatte ich auch gemacht, nur kam die bremsflüssigkeit am ausgleichsbehälter wieder heraus und der druckpunkt wieder futsch!


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Juli 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> das hatte ich auch gemacht, nur kam die bremsflüssigkeit am ausgleichsbehälter wieder heraus und der druckpunkt wieder futsch!



Wie hast Du den Deckel montiert? Die Membran zuerst auf den Ölbehälter und dann den Deckel darauf oder hast Du die Membran in den Deckel gelegt und dann montiert?


----------



## zotty (3. Juli 2012)

verstehe nicht warum du das fragst? 
natürlich gerollt wie in den hope video´s zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (11. Juli 2012)

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:
bei M4 tech mit wenig druckpunkt hilft als einziges bei mir, das ausrichten der beläge mit sehr wenig luft zur bremsscheibe. gestern mal wieder den druckpunkt von 2,5-3 cm auf 1,5-2cm verbessert. 
was ich nicht dabei verstehe das es immer wieder gemacht werden muss. bei mir jetzt schon das zweite mal nach ca.800km + 8000hm. es scheint mir so das die nachführung der bremsbeläge hier nicht funktioniert? 
einer eine idee was man da verbessern kann?


----------



## Deadmau5 (15. Juli 2012)

moin leute,habe auch mal nen kleines problem. habe ne hope m4 mit tech-hebeln,druckpunkt und co is alles wunderbar,ABER die bremse will einfach nich ordentlich packen!

habs schon mit belagswechsel versucht (koolstop,organisch), scheiben getauscht (hab jetzt die floating discs drauf) und trotzdem bremst sie nichtmal annähernd so gut wie ne elixir r mit runtergebutterten belägen! 

ich hab nen großes fragezeichen im gesicht,wenn sich das nicht bald auflöst,kommen die m4 wieder runter!


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2012)

was meinst du denn mit "packen"?
die m4 ist halt ganz anders als eine elixir. wenn du mit "packen" meinst, dass die volle bremskraft von einem zehntel mm auf den anderen da ist, dann muss ich dir zustimmen, dann "packt" die m4 nicht 
die elixir ist halt recht giftig beim anbremsen, d.h. die macht schneller zu als die m4. dagegen ist die m4 dosierbarer, man hat schon ein wenig hebelweg zwischen schleifen und vollbremsung. von der reinen bremskraft her würde ich die m4 aber als stärker einordnen. nur eben, dass die volle bremskraft im gegensatz zur elixir erst nach ein bisschen mehr hebelweg kommt, und dass man dazu auch mit ein wenig mehr kraft am griff ziehen muss.

die hope wird mit den sinterbelägen übrigens etwas "giftiger".


----------



## Al_Ex (16. Juli 2012)

+1 

gleiches durfte ich neben Mono M4 und Tech M4 ebenso an der Tech X2 feststellen. Kein Wurfanker, dafür schön dosierbar und ausdauernd.


----------



## zotty (16. Juli 2012)

Deadmau5 schrieb:


> ABER die bremse will einfach nich ordentlich packen!
> 
> habs schon mit belagswechsel versucht (koolstop,organisch), scheiben getauscht (hab jetzt die floating discs drauf) und trotzdem bremst sie nichtmal annähernd so gut wie ne elixir r mit runtergebutterten belägen!



das packen zu interpretieren ist schwer zu deuten. ??
habe schon des öfteren gehört das einige das einbremsen der beläge falsch verstehen. zu früh-zu stark-verglaste beläge oder das die beläge/bremssattel nicht richtig ausgerichtet sind. beides führt zu schlechten packen!


----------



## Deadmau5 (17. Juli 2012)

das die m4 besser dosiert als ne elixir (die ich mal als reines beispiel genommen habe,denn jede bremse die ich bisher gefahren bin war kräftiger als die m4), ist mir schon klar, aber das ich trotz neuer scheibe,mittlerweile ausgetauschten, eingefahrenen belägen fast zwei finger brauche um die bremskraft zu bekommen die ich brauche ist für mich nich normal,oder ich bin es nicht gewohnt,schwache finger hab ich jedenfalls nicht!

was mich so stört ist der punkt NACH dem dosieren,die bremse will einfach nicht ordentlich stehen!im nassen hat sie mich schon vollkommen auffliegen lassen.

alles ist richtig ausgerichtet,nix verglast...!!!!

hab mittlerweile die beläge mal grob angeschliffen,ist schon EIN WENIG besser,aber nicht so das optimum das ich mir von 4 kolben erhofft habe! 

montagsmodell erwischt vielleicht?kann ich mir allerdings bei der verarbeitung,die wahrlich ihres gleichen sucht,nicht so wirklich vorstellen! -.-

@ scylla: hatte vorher sinter drin,war ganz schrecklich!hat sich ja schon durch die organischen etwas gebessert.


----------



## zotty (18. Juli 2012)

also wenn du bei montage und einbremsen alles richtg gemacht hast und die bremse neu ist? reklamieren und zurück zum verkäufer.


----------



## Klappenkarl (18. Juli 2012)

Endlich Leute die mich verstehen!   Habe bei meiner Tech/V2 die selben beschriebenen Probleme. Für mich unverständlich.. habe auch schon alles probiert, sogar Service beim Hope- Service Partner. Druckpunkt kommt spät ( 2-2,5 cm Hebelweg) dann aber derbst. Sowas von ärgerlich....


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2012)

der druckpunkt kommt spät, wenn man strikt nach hope anleitung entlüftet  also kolben ganz zurück, dann auffüllen und membran+deckel drauf. imho läuft beim draufrollen der membran etwas zu viel bremsflüssigkeit aus, so dass der druckpunkt dann echt viel zu nah am lenker ist. daher pumpe ich vor dem auffüllen und zumachen immer noch die kolben ein kleines stück raus (ungefähr einmal hebel durchziehen bei geschlossener entlüftungsschraube), dann ist der druckpunkt da wo er sein soll, und das system ist trotzdem noch nicht "überfüllt". 

@deadmaul
ist dein druckpunkt "knallhart" oder eher weich? also im verleich zur elixir z.b. 
wenn die hope richtig entlüftet ist, ist der druckpunkt nämlich wirklich derbst hart, wie klappenkarl schreibt. wenn er sich dagegen anfühlt wie eine elixir, dann ist noch irgendwo luft drin.

leider hab ich das gefühl, dass bei den neueren hopes das entlüften schwieriger ist. grad bei den schwarz eloxierten special edition bremsen hatte ich jetzt schon ein paar mal ärger, die komplett luftfrei zu bekommen. letzten endes hat von hinten nach vorne entlüften und dabei den bremssattel drehen abhilfe gebracht. irgendwie ging das bei meinen älteren bremsen super einfach. wenn sie aber komplett luftfrei ist, dann kann da keine elixir dagegen anstinken, die schon nach einem mittelgebirgs-hügelchen nur noch stinkt und nicht mehr bremst. handkraft braucht man bei der hope allgemein mehr als bei vielen anderen bremsen, aber noch alles im grünen bereich...und ich hab schwache mädchen-finger . dafür steht das rad aber auch bei jedem gefälle, wenn ich das will.

ich kapier also irgendwie nicht ganz, was das problem sein könnte. normal hört sich das jedenfalls nicht an. im zweifelsfall wirklich reklamieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (19. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> der druckpunkt kommt spät, wenn man strikt nach hope anleitung entlüftet  also kolben ganz zurück, dann auffüllen und membran+deckel drauf. imho läuft beim draufrollen der membran etwas zu viel bremsflüssigkeit aus, so dass der druckpunkt dann echt viel zu nah am lenker ist. daher pumpe ich vor dem auffüllen und zumachen immer noch die kolben ein kleines stück raus (ungefähr einmal hebel durchziehen bei geschlossener entlüftungsschraube), dann ist der druckpunkt da wo er sein soll, und das system ist trotzdem noch nicht "überfüllt".



Danke, werd ich mal testen - habe eine neue M4 Evo und bin mit Druckpunkt und Bremsleistung im Vgl. zur alten Non-Evo absolut nicht zufrieden.


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Danke, werd ich mal testen - habe eine neue M4 Evo und bin mit Druckpunkt und Bremsleistung im Vgl. zur alten Non-Evo absolut nicht zufrieden.



Bei den Evo Modellen kenn ich nur die X2 Evo von meinem Mann im Vergleich zu meiner alten X2 Non-Evo. Beide selbst nach demselben System entlüftet, und der Druckpunkt fühlt sich beidesmal gleich an. Richtig gefahren hab ich die Evo aber noch nicht, Bremsleistung weiß ich also nicht... er ist aber zufrieden (äh, nö nicht ganz, hinten ist ihm die 160er Scheibe jetzt too much, da soll ne 140er ran ).


----------



## zotty (19. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> daher pumpe ich vor dem auffüllen und zumachen immer noch die kolben ein kleines stück raus (ungefähr einmal hebel durchziehen bei geschlossener entlüftungsschraube), dann ist der druckpunkt da wo er sein soll, und das system ist trotzdem noch nicht "überfüllt".



das habe ich auch alles schon durch und es hat nur die ersten ca.100km einen besseren druckpunkt gehabt. 
das hopesystem gleicht das scheinbar über entlüftungsloch im AGB wieder aus. und alles ist wie zuvor.
einziger erfolg bei mir und das auch nur max 200km ist die beläge peinlichst genau an die scheibe ran einstellen. dann passt der druckpunkt.


----------



## alb (19. Juli 2012)

@ scylla:
Endlich mal Jemand, der Evo und non Evo hat und vergleichen kann. Sind die 15% mehr Leistung, die vom Hebel kommen spürbar? Bin am Überlegen umzurüsten....entweder größere Scheiben oder Evo.


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> das hopesystem gleicht das scheinbar über entlüftungsloch im AGB wieder aus. und alles ist wie zuvor.



ähm, nö, das kann nicht sein. 
das löchlein im agb ist nicht im kontakt zur bremsflüssigkeit, sondern die ist ja unter der membran eingetütet (wäre ja auch ziemlich doof, wenn's anders wäre )... wo soll sich da also der druckpunkt "ausgleichen"? dazu müsste ja bremsflüssigkeit aus dem system entweichen! wenn das tatsächlich der fall ist, dann solltest du vielleicht mal die membran tauschen. gibt's für schmales geld als ersatzteil. 
wenn alles in ordnung ist, dann sollte sich der druckpunkt nicht ändern und das bisschen dot, was oben zu dem löchlein im deckel rauskommt sollte nur von rückständen kommen, die beim entlüften auf der membran verblieben sind. wenn sich dein druckpunkt immer wieder ändert, dann solltest du wie gesagt mal die dichtigkeit deines systems prüfen (z.b. die membran) und das fehlerhafte teil erneuern, oder du hast immer noch luft drin! immer erneutes ausrichten der beläge bringt nix.

was bei einem besonders hartnäckigen fall letztens geholfen hat war entlüften "shimano style": spritze und schlauch unten an die entlüftungsschraube am sattel, ein "hilfsarbeiter" mit einer spritze voll dot vorne zum geöffneten ausgleichsbehälter, und dann die bremsflüssigkeit vom ausgleichsbehälter zur spritze am sattel durch unterdruck durchziehen (der "hilfsarbeiter" muss immer vorne nachfüllen). da kam dann auf einmal eine ziemliche luftblase raus, die ich vorher in mehreren anläufen mit "durchpumpen" durch hebel ziehen und durchdrücken von sattel nach agb nicht erwischt hatte. am besten mal alle varianten abwechselnd ausprobieren. je nachdem, wo die luft sitzt bekommt man sie mit unterschiedlichen methoden besser raus.
auch hilfreich: sattel dabei abschrauben und beim entlüften hin- und her drehen und draufklopfen.

hast du auch mal den geheimtipp von whitey letztens probiert mit der schraube hinten am hebel?




alb schrieb:


> @ scylla:
> Endlich mal Jemand, der Evo und non Evo hat und vergleichen kann. Sind die 15% mehr Leistung, die vom Hebel kommen spürbar? Bin am Überlegen umzurüsten....entweder größere Scheiben oder Evo.



muss mir nächstens mal das radl von meinem mann klauen, dann kann ich auch was zu den 15% sagen  (interessiert mich ja auch)... bis jetzt hab ich die evo nur im keller beim entlüften angegrabbelt.
am besten soll er selber mal was dazu sagen, er hat ja ein rad mit x2 evo und eins mit x2 non-evo ...


----------



## rayc (20. Juli 2012)

Alte X2 <-> X2 Evo 

Es ist schwer was zu sagen, denn ich fahre die Bremse an verschiedenen Bikes.

alte X2 am LV301 (12.8 kg, Federweg 170mm vorne, 160 mm hinten) mit 203er vorne und 180er Scheibe hinten und Conti Baron 2.3 BC v+h.
X2 Evo am Scott Spark (10.7 kg, Federweg 140-100 mm vorne, 115 mm hinten) und 160er Scheibe v+h und Michelin WildRock 2.25 v+h

Tendenziell überbremse ich am Spark schneller als am 301, ob es von der Bremse kommt oder von den Reifen ist schwer zu sagen.
Die X2 Evo hat aber deutlich mehr Power als die XTR-970, die sie ersetzt hat.

Ich werde die X2-Bremse am 301 sicher nicht durch die X2 Evo ersetzen. Aber bei Neukauf würde ich bei nicht zu großen Preisunterschied eher die X2 Evo nehmen.

Grundsätzlich ist festsitzende Luft im Bremssattel ein riesen Problem beim Entlüften.
Da hat sich meine X2 am 301 angestellt, aber auch meine XTR 970 am Spark.

Was hilft ist beim Entlüften den Bremssattel ab zu montieren und beim Entlüften zu drehen und immer wieder z.B. mit den Kunststoffgriff eines Schraubenziehers zu klopfen damit sich die Luftnester lösen.
Das kann auch auf Trails passieren, das die Luftnester rauswandern und die Bremse schlechter wird.

Das ist kein Hope spezifisches Problem, das kann mit jeder Bremse auftreten.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (20. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ähm, nö, das kann nicht sein.
> das löchlein im agb ist nicht im kontakt zur bremsflüssigkeit, sondern die ist ja unter der membran eingetütet (wäre ja auch ziemlich doof, wenn's anders wäre )... wo soll sich da also der druckpunkt "ausgleichen"? dazu müsste ja bremsflüssigkeit aus dem system entweichen! wenn das tatsächlich der fall ist, dann solltest du vielleicht mal die membran tauschen. gibt's für schmales geld als ersatzteil.
> wenn alles in ordnung ist, dann sollte sich der druckpunkt nicht ändern und das bisschen dot, was oben zu dem löchlein im deckel rauskommt sollte nur von rückständen kommen, die beim entlüften auf der membran verblieben sind. wenn sich dein druckpunkt immer wieder ändert, dann solltest du wie gesagt mal die dichtigkeit deines systems prüfen (z.b. die membran) und das fehlerhafte teil erneuern, oder du hast immer noch luft drin! immer erneutes ausrichten der beläge bringt nix.
> 
> ...



bist du dir wirklich sicher das in der membrane kein kleines entlüftungsloch ist? ich kann mich jetzt nicht 100% erinnern aber ich meine da war ein stecknadel grosses loch drin. frage deswegen: wenn ich die kolben beim entlüften etwas draussen stehen habe und nach schliessen des system´s sie zurück drücke um das laufrad zu montieren kommt aus dem AGB am entlüftungsloch dot raus.

ich habe alles ausprobiert was du hier beschreibst. das entlüften habe ich auch nie am bike gemacht wegen dot. geheimtipp hatte bei mir keine verbesserung geschafft. hatte schon aus verzweiflung den AGB von beiden seiten entlüftet. ohne erfolg!
das was ich nicht verstehe ist, das bei der x2 alles perfekt ist und ich habe da einfach nur nachdem leitungswechsel entlüftet fertig.
ich habe in meinem kollegenkreis 3 bikes die m4 tech auch verbaut haben und alle haben die druckpunkt geschichte wie ich. nur keinen von denen stört das!
ich will nun nochmal kurz schildern was mich stört.
am hebel hebelweg äusserster punkt 7cm eingestellt und der druckpunkt beginnt bei ca.4,5-5cm.
gebe gerne auch geld dafür aus, für die/den der es bei mir auf immer (nicht nur 100km)besser hinkriegt.
das system ist absolut dicht.


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> bist du dir wirklich sicher das in der membrane kein kleines entlüftungsloch ist? ich kann mich jetzt nicht 100% erinnern aber ich meine da war ein stecknadel grosses loch drin. frage deswegen: wenn ich die kolben beim entlüften etwas draussen stehen habe und nach schliessen des system´s sie zurück drücke um das laufrad zu montieren kommt aus dem AGB am entlüftungsloch dot raus.



um gottes willen, nicht in der membran!
das kleine loch ist nur im deckel. darunter sollte im normalfall alles dicht abgeschlossen sein. ansonsten wäre deine bremse defekt!
wenn in der membran ein loch wäre, dann könntest du ja zum bremsen keinen druck im system aufbauen, sondern die bremsflüssigkeit würde den weg des kleinsten widerstands gehen und zu dem loch austreten. ergo bei jedem hebelzug weniger flüssigkeit im system  (wobei sich das bei dir ja fast so anhört, daher auch mein gedanke, dass du wirklich mal die membran checken solltest)

das loch im deckel ist dazu da, den druckausgleich bei der "automatischen belagsnachstellung" zu bewältigen. im idealfall bleibt ja der abstand zwischen kolben und scheibe gleich auch wenn sich die komponenten abnutzen. dazu müssen die kolben weiter raus, ergo ist bei einem verschlissenen system mehr bremsflüssigkeit im sattel, die dann aben im agb entnommen wird. wäre da kein loch im deckel, würde das bei der "belagsnachstellung" zu einem unterdruck über der membran führen, und selbige dadurch verhindern. es kommt also durch das loch nur luft zwischen metalldeckel und membran, aber es soll KEINE luft durch die membran durch kommen und es soll auch KEINE bremsflüssigkeit aus der membran austreten können.

das, was durch das loch im deckel kommt nach dem entlüften sind wie oben schon gesagt normalerweise überreste von bremsflüssigkeit, die beim entlüften bzw. membran aufsetzen auf die membran gelangen und so unter dem metalldeckel eingeschlossen werden. wenn du bei geschlossenem system die kolben zurück drückst, wird die membran gegen den deckel gedrückt, und die reste der bremsflüssigkeit kommen zu dem kleinen loch raus. wenn du das verhindern willst, musst du die membran oben mit einem saugfähigen tuch o.ä. gründlich abtrocknen, vor du den deckel aufsetzt. 

wenn du den deckel mit zu viel kraft festschraubst, kannst du übrigens leicht die membran zerquetschen. die schrauben dürfen nur seeehr gefühlvoll festgezogen werden, so dass sie gerade eben nicht mehr lose sind. ist mir auch schon passiert, dass ich eine membran so gekillt habe. da wellt sie sich dann am rand, und die löcher, wo die schrauben durchgehen fransen aus. dann ist das system wirklich nicht mehr dicht! überprüf das mal.

ps: wenn entenhausen sich irgendwo in der nähe der hessischen bergstraße befindet  dann würd ich mich mal unentgeltlich an deinem problemfall versuchen, wenn du magst.


----------



## zotty (20. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> um gottes willen, nicht in der membran!
> das kleine loch ist nur im deckel. darunter sollte im normalfall alles dicht abgeschlossen sein. ansonsten wäre deine bremse defekt!
> wenn in der membran ein loch wäre, dann könntest du ja zum bremsen keinen druck im system aufbauen, sondern die bremsflüssigkeit würde den weg des kleinsten widerstands gehen und zu dem loch austreten. ergo bei jedem hebelzug weniger flüssigkeit im system  (wobei sich das bei dir ja fast so anhört, daher auch mein gedanke, dass du wirklich mal die membran checken solltest)



JA JA JA! hast ja recht, kann garnicht, stimmt! OH mann! und das mir!SCHÄM bitte ganz schnell vergessen was ich bezüglich loch in der membran geschrieben habe.
die membran kann aber wirklich nicht bei mir defekt sein. da müssten ja schon beide defekt sein. das glaube ich nicht. habe die schrauben auch gaaaaanz vorsichtig zu fest geschraubt.
leider/gott sei es gedankt ist entenhausen im ruhrgebiet. der arbeitsweg wäre mir sonst zu lang danke für dein angebot
wenn ich nur mal eine M4 TECH in den händen hätte, die so funktioniert das der druckpunkt nach 1cm spürbar ist.!!! dann würde ich ins grübeln geraten. nur so glaube ich das das problem am bremssattel liegt, anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2012)

passiert im eifer des gefechts. schon vergessen 



zotty schrieb:


> wenn ich nur mal eine M4 TECH in den händen hätte, die so funktioniert das der druckpunkt nach 1cm spürbar ist.!!! dann würde ich ins grübeln geraten. nur so glaube ich das das problem am bremssattel liegt, anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen.



1cm hebelweg am ende des hebels gemessen? das hatte ich noch bei keiner bremse, weder avid noch shimano noch hope! wobei die neue xt, die mir letztens unterkam (nicht an meinem rad) schon extrem wenig leerweg hatte, für mich fast schon zu wenig.


----------



## zotty (20. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> 1cm hebelweg am ende des hebels gemessen?



JUPP! also ca. 1cm. 
ich bin bis vor 4 monaten an allen bikes der letzten 5 jahre avid bremsen mit druckpunktverstellung gefahren. alle bremsen habe ich so eingestellt das der druckpunkt nach ungefähr 1cm hebelweg beginnt. deswegen bin ich ja auch so genervt mit der M4. 
die x2 an meinem anderen bike hat auch ca. 1,5cm hebelweg bis druckpunkt.


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2012)

ok, hab grad meine "vermessen":

6x M4: bei komplett reingedrehtem BPC ca. 1.7-2cm leerweg, bei meiner Lieblingseinstellung ca. 3cm Weg

2x X2 und 2x V2 dito

2x X2 evo und 2x X2 non-evo von meinem Mann ca. 3cm Leerweg (wollte nicht am BPC rumstellen)

ich kann bei meinen Bremsen bei der "Lage" des Druckpunkts keinen Unterschied zwischen X2 und M4 feststellen. Würde auch imo noch ein wenig mehr Bremsflüssigkeit reingehen, ohne dass die Bremse überfüllt wäre. Den min. Leerweg könnte man also noch ein paar mm verkleinern. Weniger Leerweg brauch ich persönlich nicht. Wenn man in die Hope soviel einfüllt, dass der Druckpunkt bis 1cm "rauskommt" hätte ich aber schon wieder leichte Bedenken, ob sich das dann noch ausgeht mit der Hitze auf langen Abfahrten. Weiß halt nicht genau, wie weit man wirklich gehen kann, aber ich bin da eher vorsichtig.

... immer noch  was mit deiner M4 los ist...
sorry, ich kann dir eigentlich nur sagen, dass es eigentlich besser gehen muss... aber das hilft dir ja auch nicht wirklich


----------



## zotty (20. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ok, hab grad meine "vermessen":
> 
> 6x M4: bei komplett reingedrehtem BPC ca. 1.7-2cm leerweg, bei meiner Lieblingseinstellung ca. 3cm Weg
> 
> ...



ICH WERD VERRÜCKT! und ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzig bekloppte hier, was material anbelangt.
eigentlich hatte ich mich schon mit dem druckpunkt abgefunden aber dann werde ich es nochmal angehen.
da ich am wochenende sehr viel bike geht es ab montag nochmal los.

das was mir am meisten erfolg verspricht ist das entlüften von bremssattel mit unterdruck. 
werde dann mal einige saltos mit dem bremssattel in der hand machen und mit meinem hammer den sattel dabei bearbeiten. mal sehen ob es hilft.

eine anmerkung/gedanke noch: eigentlich müsste durch mehrmaliges pumpen schnell hinter einander der druckpunkt früher kommen, wenn luft im system ist. warum aber nicht bei der M4?


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> eine anmerkung/gedanke noch: eigentlich müsste durch mehrmaliges pumpen schnell hinter einander der druckpunkt früher kommen, wenn luft im system ist. warum aber nicht bei der M4?



normal ja. ich hatte es aber auch schon, dass zuerst der druckpunkt einfach schwammig war oder nicht da wo er hingehört, und erst nach einiger zeit ließ es sich pumpen. denke mal, es kommt drauf an, wo die luft sitzt.

wenn's denn in deinem fall überhaupt luft ist! aber sonst fällt mir halt nichts ein.

viel spaß beim biken! ich halt's genauso


----------



## zotty (20. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn's denn in deinem fall überhaupt luft ist! aber sonst fällt mir halt nichts ein.
> 
> :



mach mich nicht schwach! ich war mir bis heute morgen eigentlich sicher keine luft im systen zu haben


----------



## Lenilein (20. Juli 2012)

Hi miteinander,
ich habe hier scheinbar mal was losgetreten, was einigen von Euch unter den Nägeln brennt. Unter`m Strich haut die M 4 für mich nicht so brachial rein wie sie ausschaut, hab` mich dennoch dran gewöhnt, und sie hat durchaus ihre Vorzüge bzgl. Dosierbarkeit. Die korrekte Wartung, insbesondere das Entlüften, Kolbenausrichten usw. bedarf allerdings wirklich etwas Geduld und Improvisation bzw. Erfahrung wenn`s ein halbwegs geringer Leerweg bis zum Druckpunkt sein soll.
Ich komme inzwischen folgendermaßen zum Optimum :
Zum Entlüften das Rad so einspannen, daß der Enlüftungsnippel den obersten Punkt am Sattel darstellt, ggf. Bremshebel waagrecht stellen ( logisch ), dann von unten nach oben das DOT durchdrücken, wobei ich mittlerweile eine große Spritze mit 350 ml am Stück durchlasse, unabhängig davon, ob Blasen oben raus kommen oder nicht, Hebel mal schnalzen lassen, Membran reinrollen usw. wurde ja schon hinlänglich beschrieben.
Was mir ausserdem geholfen hat, die ungleichmäßig und sich etwas träge bewegenden Kolben in der Zange in ihrer Bewegung anzugleichen, war der dezente Einsatz von ATE - Bremskolbenpaste ( KFZ - Zubehör ).
Also Kolben vorsichtig etwas ausrücken, mit `nem Pinsel minimal das Zeug auftragen, paar mal rein und raus ( vorsichtig ), Überschuß rauswischen, Beläge rein usw, und siehe da, die Freunde bewegen sich plötzlich synchron, was dem Druckpunkt hilft, bei meiner M4 jedenfalls.
Gruß aus Oberfranken, Thomas.

PS: Von der hessischen Bergstraße kommt mein Lieblings - Riesling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zotty (30. Juli 2012)

nachdem man mir wieder hoffnung gemacht hatte das eine M4 auch einen vernünftigen druckpunkt nach 1cm haben kann, habe ich mich heute nochmals ausführlich mit dem entlüften beschäftigt.
da war keine luft drin und der druckpunkt ist genau so wie vorher!
habe jetzt auch keinen bock mehr darauf. bin mit der leistung der bremse nach wie vor zufrieden. das der druckpunkt erst nach ca.2 cm kommt ist wohl so. auch wenn hier immer wieder mal was anderes geschrieben steht, ich kann es nicht glauben.
wenn einer in der nähe von witten/ruhrgebiet in der lage ist das problem zu lösen soll es sein schaden nicht sein.
das thema druckpunkt M4 ist für mich erledigt!


----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2012)

zotty schrieb:


> das der druckpunkt erst nach ca.2 cm kommt ist wohl so.



na 2 cm ist doch auch schon viel besser als die 4.5-5cm, die du vorher erwähnt hast 
dann hat's also doch was gebracht, oder? 

dass ich's nicht drauf anlegen würde auf 1cm zu kommen (bzw bezweifle, dass das sinnvoll möglich ist ohne das system zu überfüllen) hab ich ja schon geschrieben. wenn's von der bremskraft her stimmt, dann wirst du dich an die 2cm sicher gewöhnen!


----------



## zotty (1. August 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> na 2 cm ist doch auch schon viel besser als die 4.5-5cm, die du vorher erwähnt hast
> dann hat's also doch was gebracht, oder?
> 
> dass ich's nicht drauf anlegen würde auf 1cm zu kommen (bzw bezweifle, dass das sinnvoll möglich ist ohne das system zu überfüllen) hab ich ja schon geschrieben. wenn's von der bremskraft her stimmt, dann wirst du dich an die 2cm sicher gewöhnen!



hatte das nur geschätzt aber jetzt habe ich nochmal nachgemessen. gesamt hebelweg 7cm druckpunkt ab 3,5cm. 
das mit dem gewöhnen wird wohl nie so ganz passieren, da ein anderes bike die x2 mit max. ab 2cm druckpunkt hat.


----------



## nailz (6. August 2012)

Der Tipp von Whitey mit der Schraube am Rücken des Gebers ist genial. Beim Belagwechsel habe ich gleich neues Dot eingefüllt und dort kam zum Schluss sogar noch ein kleiner Blubb Luft raus. Ich habe den (Tech) Hebel etwas hin und her geschwenkt. Entlüftet bzw neu befüllt habe ich nach der SRAMano Methode. Sowohl mit Unterdruck vom Nippel durchgezogen, als auch von unten nach oben durchgedrückt.Das geht auch alleine ganz gut, wenn der Lenker mittels Klettspanner/Kabelbinder o. ä. am Oberrohr fixiert wird. Natürlich im Montageständer... Es ginge auch ohne, aber da stelle ich mir die waagerechte Ausrichtung des Gebers schwieriger vor. Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass man beim Aufrollen der Dichtung keinen Druck darauf ausüben darf, da sonst zu viel Dot raus läuft


----------



## zotty (7. August 2012)

nailz schrieb:


> Der Tipp von Whitey mit der Schraube am Rücken des Gebers ist genial. Beim Belagwechsel habe ich gleich neues Dot eingefüllt und dort kam zum Schluss sogar noch ein kleiner Blubb Luft raus.


 
das mit dem blubb hatte ich auch und hoffte das druckpunktproblem wäre gelöst. ist es bei mir aber nicht. ich glaube eher das der blubb vom zurück drücken der kolben kommt. 
hatte zum wochenende für saalbachurlaub vorne+hinten 200 scheiben montiert. hatte die hoffnung, weil scheiben dicker dann druckpunkt besser. DENKSTE!


----------



## senkaeugen (7. August 2012)

Hallo in die Runde 

Habe ne Hope Tech V2 und würde gerne wissen, wie den so eure Druckpunkte sind? Habe sie mehrmals entlüftet und hatte auch nen klaren Druckpunkt - jedoch ist es so, dass ich den Hebel nach dem Druckpunkt noch ein Paar cm durchdrücken kann ... mehr oder weniger mit "Gewalt" sprich mit mehrern Fingern bzw. Daumen ! Mit dem Zeigefinger allein ca. 5mm - im Fahrbetrieb hätte sie schon längst blockiert...

Ist da jetzt noch Luft drin oder ist normal???

Habe zum Entlüften das Hope Entlüftungskit benutzt und nach einigen Misserfolgen (vorallem durch Unachtsamkeit) mich damit gut zurecht gefunden.


----------



## DocThrasher (8. August 2012)

Moin,

fahre auch die Tech V2, aber erst seit ca. 1 1/2 Wochen.

Erstes Resumee: Sehr geil 

Was meinst Du denn mit "ein paar Zentimeter"? ... bis zum Hebel? ... Meine knallt (Druckpunkt) nach 1nem cm, so dass dann alles steht was stehen soll. Zieht man richtig feste, bewegt sich natürlich auch der Hebel ein wenig weiter nach hinten ... kann man aber, wie ich finde, super dosieren  - sonst bricht er ja? ^^
Bis zum Lenker komm ich nicht ... dann liege ich vor dem Rad auf der Straße  ... 

Wollt Ihr nur 3mm am Hebel ziehen?  ...


----------



## senkaeugen (8. August 2012)

ein "Paar Zentimeter" (habe noch mal genau nachgemessen - ziehmlich genau 1 cm)  nach dem Druckpunkt bis zum Lenker! wie gesagt - mit "Gewalt" ;-)


----------



## Mirko29 (9. August 2012)

Ich fahre die V2 seid einer Woche und ich bin begeistert  Kräftig, aber gutmütig dabei. Läßt sich super dosieren. Der Hebelleerweg ist bei mir (geschätzte) 1,5 - 2 cm, aber das macht mir garnichts. Dafür ist der Druckpunkt sehr gut definiert und wandert auch nicht... Ich lass alles so wie es ist. Mags nicht wenn garkein Leerweg da ist 

Und das man nach dem Druckpunkt den Hebel "mit Gewalt" noch weiter drücken kann, ist normal. Auch wenn die Beläge an der Scheibe anliegen kann man die Flüssigkeit ja noch weiter komprimieren. Der Druck steigt dann einfach in der Bremse. Solange der Druckpunkt nicht wandert, sehe ich da kein Problem oder unnormales Verhalten der Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Ex (9. August 2012)

Du komprimierst nicht die Fluessigkeit, sondern du erzeugst Druck auf Dichtungen etc., welche dann nachgeben, so dass der Eindruck entsteht man koennte die fluessigkeit komprimieren.


----------



## senkaeugen (9. August 2012)

Habe mal meine Bremsklötze vermessen und festgestellt, dass sie ungleichmäßig abgefahren sind... sprich die Dicke am "Anfang" des Klotzes ist etwa 0.25 mm dünner als am "Ende" - dadurch habe ich insgesamt etwa 0.5 mm bei Beiden.  Wenn ich sie zusammenlege entsteht komischerweise im Inneren ein "Keil" und kein "Paralellogram" wie es bei einem schief montierten Bremssattel der Fall wäre!!!
Aus diesem Grund dürften sie nicht plan auf der Scheibe aufliegen! Tuen sie aber ... gleichmässige Schleifspuren....

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Kolben sich desshalb nicht  nur rein und raus bewegt sondern auch etwas  zur Seite ausbricht -> desshalb der etwas "längere" Druckpunkt!

Die VR Bremse ist 1A - nach dem Entlüften sogar noch besser als im Auslieferungszustand - werde mal dort die Beläge vermessen und evtl. hinten einsetzen und testen.


----------



## Al_Ex (9. August 2012)

Hast du einen Adapter verbaut? Ich koennte mir vorstellen, das sich dadurch die verbindung etwas verwindet.


----------



## senkaeugen (9. August 2012)

Ja habe ich - ist aber unwahrscheinlich, da die Kolben gleichmässig auf die Scheibe drücken!

Zum Problem mit dem "Keil" habe ich auch schon ne Theorie:

Undzwar ist es ja so, dass die Öffnung für das Öl in der Bremszange nicht mittig sondern seitlich angeordnet ist. 
Bei einer normalen Bremsscheibe sind die Kolben im "Ruhezustand etwas ausgefahren und es bildet sich ein Raum für die Bremsflüssigkeit hinter dem Kolben.

In meinem Fall - habe ich hinten eine Innenbelüftete Hope Bremsscheibe, die etwas dicker ist, folglich ist der Raum hinter dem Kolben kleiner und die Kolben weniger ausgefahren. Dadurch wirkt die Bremsflüssigkeit nich gleichmässig auf den Bremskolben weil die Flüssigkeit ja von der Seite kommt - desshalb der Keil und die ungleichmässige Abnutzung

Die Beläge sind (waren) noch sehr gut - bin damit  ca. 5-6 mal gefahren... wenn sich meine Theorie bestätigt, dann hau ich die Innenbelüftete Scheibe raus...


----------



## Al_Ex (9. August 2012)

Mit innenbelueftet meinst Du eine floating Disk? Falls ja, wuerde ich eher auf Spiel in der Verbindung Spider - Bremsscheibe tippen, durch welche der Scheibe etwas Bewegungspielraum zum Belag ermoeglicht wird.  Obwohl die Keil-Luftspalt hinterm Kolben-Theorie auch nicht so verkehrt klingen tut.


----------



## Mirko29 (9. August 2012)

Mit "innenbelüftet" wird er wohl die "vented" meinen. Allerdings fänd ichs komisch hinten ne Vented und vorne ne normale Floating Scheibe zu montieren. Ich habs andersrum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Ex (9. August 2012)

Koennen sich die vented beim Bremsen durch die Kolben  zusammendruecken?


----------



## senkaeugen (9. August 2012)

definitiv nicht!!! ein nennenswertes mechanisches Spiel aufgrund der Scheiben oder Adapter ist ausgeschlossen...


----------



## Lenilein (9. August 2012)

Wie bereits erwähnt, die Bremsflüssigkeit läßt sich nicht komprimieren, im schlimmsten Fall drückt man bei zu hoher " Gewaltanwendung " das DOT  durch eine Dichtung oder einen nicht 100 prozentig dichten Anschluß. Auch die Bremsleitungen können sich dabei, wenn auch nur minimal, aufweiten.
Das alles führt dazu, daß man den Hebel über`s Druckpunkt - Maximum noch weiter ziehen kann, sollte man lieber lassen, bringt auch nix.

Gruß


----------



## senkaeugen (9. August 2012)

Das wäre da mal geklärt... bleib jetzt die Frage mit dem "Keil"


----------



## Al_Ex (9. August 2012)

Ich bevorzuge weiterhin eine mechanische Ursache. Mich bestaerkt darin senkaeugens Feststellung des Unterschiedes zwischen der innenbeluefteten (mehrlagig + luftspalt) und der "normalen" einteiligen


----------



## Lenilein (10. August 2012)

" Schief " abgefahrene Beläge hatte ich bei meiner M4 Anfangs auch beim ersten mal raus nehmen. Die Ursache hierfür war relativ einfach zu lokalisieren, die beiden Kolben je Sattel - Seite sind unterschiedlich ausgerückt, der zweite jeweils erst, wenn der erste durch Berührung zurück gehalten wurde. Wenn ich also die Bremse nur leicht angetippt habe, wurde der Belag nicht gleichmäßig angedrückt. 
Die V2 kann das Problem zwar nicht haben, daß der Kolben nicht gerade ausrückt bzw. an den Belag andrückt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ich würde eher auf die " schwimmende " Scheibe tippen.
Gruß


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. August 2012)

ich bekomme nächste Woche meine hintere tech m4 und 2 Wochen drauf meine vordere , nun hab ich Angst das ICh diese ganzen Probleme mit dem entlüften auch habe , was blöd wäre da Ich keinen Shop habe in meiner Stadt die hope kennt


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. August 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ich bekomme nächste Woche meine hintere tech m4 und 2 Wochen drauf meine vordere , nun hab ich Angst das ICh diese ganzen Probleme mit dem entlüften auch habe , was blöd wäre da Ich keinen Shop habe in meiner Stadt die hope kennt



Mach Dir mal keine sorgen,die  bremse ist schon sehr gut.Ich fahr meine jetzt schon drei Jahre ohne Probleme.Nur wär vorher keine Hope gefahren hat muß sich halt erst mal an die Bremse gewöhnen.Sie packt halt nicht so brutal am anfang zu wie andere ,was ich persöhnlich sehr gut finde fein dosierbar.Aber sonst wirst Du damit sicherlich sehr zufrieden sein.
Gruß


----------



## zotty (28. August 2012)

war 1 woche in saalbach, die bremse bremst ohne wenn und aber sehr gut. druckpunkt ist sicherlich nicht wie von anderen bremsen von mir gewohnt.  da der druckpunkt nicht wandert oder sonstigen zikken macht komme ich damit klar. 
habe mir nun eine andere bremstechnik angewöhnt und damit geht es super gut.
hebel steht nun max.3cm vom griff und beim bremsen habe ich mehr lenkerkontrolle.halt wie die freerider. da ich aber eher vom racen komme musste ich mich daran erst gewöhnen.
denke das war´s aus meiner sicht zum druckpunkt hope tech M4. 
allen die meinten es ist luft in der bremse oder aber die bremse macht zu weil von mir überfüllt wurde sei gesagt:" ja ja, und die erde ist eine scheibe"


----------



## Locodelcoco01 (9. September 2012)

Servus ich fahre die Hope Mono4 Die zweite wenn du den druck punkt verbessern willst dann schraube den deckel runter mit vorsicht und schuette etwas oel nach dot 5.und lasse den hebel gedrueckt 3-4mal auf und zu und bis zum rand fuellen dan muesste es ok sein gr.Andy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. September 2012)

ICh hab immer gelesen das man die hope wie eine Motorrad bremse dotlüften muss , was heißt das ? ICh habe kein Motorrad und hab sonst nur avid gehabt . ICh baue mir Grad einen downhiller auf , mir fehlt nur noch die Kassette .... BEIm einfachen rollen habe ich fest gestellt das die hope mono m4 nicht die Power hat wie die ELIXIER , nun weiß ich nicht ob das normal ist oder ob sie entlüftet werden muss , wie steigere ich die Power bzw entlüfte ich sie ? HAt da jemand einen link wo das sehr gut beschrieben und erklärt wird ?


----------



## Locodelcoco01 (9. September 2012)

Servus biker das problem haben viele schrau deckel ab stelle den druck punkt zurueck am hebel und schuette dot5 rein bis der ausgleich behalter voll ist danach den hebel 3,4mal beatetigen nachschuetten bis der tank voll ist und zu schrauben stellschraube etwas andrehen und die bremse ist ready.gr.and


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. September 2012)

ABer so kann man doch unmöglich die Luft raus bekommen wenn welche drin sein sollte ... UND druckpunkt Einstellung hat meine noch nicht


----------



## todtsteltzer (10. September 2012)

Entlüften geht wie bei jeder anderen Bremse auch. auf der Hope-Seite ist auch ein Vidoe zum Entlüften verlinkt.

http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG150

hier das Video zum Entlüften.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. September 2012)

Bei den Hope Bremsen kannst du den Deckel abschrauben und somit von oben (Bremshebel) nach unten (Bremssattel) entlüften. Das funktioniert bei den meisten anderen Bremsen nicht. Idealerweise bist du beim Entlüften zu zweit, dann kann dein Partner den Bremssattel in einer Position halten, die höher als die des Bremshebels ist, damit alle Luftbasen sicher aus dem System weichen.


----------



## zotty (10. September 2012)

Locodelcoco01 schrieb:


> Servus ich fahre die Hope Mono4 Die zweite wenn du den druck punkt verbessern willst dann schraube den deckel runter mit vorsicht und schuette etwas oel nach dot 5.und lasse den hebel gedrueckt 3-4mal auf und zu und bis zum rand fuellen dan muesste es ok sein gr.Andy.



nee is klar!
und nun geht der tread von vorne los!


----------

